# Fraud within the Ride Share industry



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Has anyone seen DD's community guidelines on fraud ? How about Ola's or Uber's ?

Riders making false complaints against drivers to get free rides is not a victimless crime. Someone suffered a financial loss while you gain from your deliberate act of fraud. 

Fraud is always a prosecutable criminal offence. So is the damaging of a ride share vehicle.

Your phone's data (gps, meta-data) will convict you.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Only ride share companies with "safety issues" would advertise about safety of their service. Otherwise, why spend money unnecessarily like that.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> Only ride share companies with "safety issues" would advertise about safety of their service. Otherwise, why spend money unnecessarily like that.


Only idiots like you that go off their meds talk so much bs&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------

